# Solved: MD5 Hashing on external Hard drive



## angelr82 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have been searching for a program that will hash a whole hard drive. So far the programs I have found only generate hashes file level. Does anyone know of a program or know what i can do to generate a hash on say a whole directory, or group of files?


----------



## apr911 (Jan 26, 2007)

So its not exactly what you are looking for but I use MD5summer for hashing my drives.

It doesnt actually hash the drive. It does each file individually but if you select the root directory as your drive, then select all for folders and do an "Add Recursively" it will hash every file on the computer.

It also has a nice Verify Sums feature where you can load the hash file, and it will check the files for you automatically. 

One of the nice benefits to this is that if a file changes on the drive, the whole has doesnt fail. Just the single file.

Hope that helps!
-APR911


----------

